# help looking for a 5th wheel



## lone_wander

is there a manufacture that makes a fith wheel unit that comes upto prevost standards as far as bells and whistles i know that prevost does buses i never have seen them make 5th wheels. i looked at elite suites and new horizons but there was nothing that i could find that had all of the features of a prevost. i don't want a bus as id'e rather tow


----------



## C Nash

lone_wander said:


> is there a manufacture that makes a fith wheel unit that comes upto prevost standards as far as bells and whistles i know that prevost does buses i never have seen them make 5th wheels. i looked at elite suites and new horizons but there was nothing that i could find that had all of the features of a prevost. i don't want a bus as id'e rather tow



lone-wander I doubt you will find a fiver that ranks with a prevost but there are a lot of top end ones out there.  Keep us posted on what you find


----------



## Al mccord

I'm looking for a higher end one also. But I'm looking in the 30 to 35ft range. I haven't had much luck!


----------



## packnrat

nothing even comes close to a prevost in there qualty controls. including a number of one off custom built units.


----------



## Al mccord

Didn't know they made 5th wheel trailers!


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

I would suggest that you look at the Vanleigh Fifth Wheels:  https://www.rvusa.com/rvs-for-sale/vanleigh-rvs-on-rvusa-b1612


----------



## Dianec

How about a Redwood fifth wheel?


----------



## Al mccord

Most of them are way too big. I want to stay around 33ft. Some Alpine look nice. Anyone kno about them?


----------



## Doctor E

The Winnebago Destination Fifth Wheel is a fine high end unit. While they are currently out of production they are one to really consider. DW and I own the 36RL. Beautiful, classy, and well built.


----------



## DHE

Doctor E said:


> The Winnebago Destination Fifth Wheel is a fine high end unit. While they are currently out of production they are one to really consider. DW and I own the 36RL. Beautiful, classy, and well built.


Same here. We own a 2015 Winnabago Destination 36RL as well and a very fine unit. As Doctor E says “beauty, classy, and well built.”


----------



## DHE

lone_wander said:


> is there a manufacture that makes a fith wheel unit that comes upto prevost standards as far as bells and whistles i know that prevost does buses i never have seen them make 5th wheels. i looked at elite suites and new horizons but there was nothing that i could find that had all of the features of a prevost. i don't want a bus as id'e rather tow


Same here. We own a 2015 Winnabago Destination 36RL as well and a very fine unit. As Doctor E says “beauty, classy, and well built.”


----------



## Al mccord

I found a Elkridge by Hartland that fit what I wanted for size. It seems well made and I like the floor plan. We are on our 1st trip for a few weeks will see how it works out!


----------

